# Short wait in Vancouver - problem?



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

I'm flying via China Southern from China to Mexico City.

It seems that the same aircraft stops for 90 minutes in Vancouver, then continues to Mexico.

Has anyone ever flown this route? Anyone KNOW if I'll have to exit the plane and re-register my baggage? Do they use the same aircraft? Is it a different one on the last leg?

I cant imagine why I might need to deplane if it's the same aircraft- but I need to know, as 90 minutes is a very short time to check-in again.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

I don't think many people can answer that.
Have you tried asking the airline?
Or try calling the airline people in Vancouver ground crew at the airport.
Call about an hour before it lands, there will be people from that airline checking in.

I think they deplane to refuel and to clean. If they use the same jet.

Could be that they don't let travelers through immigration.
I think that it's easier to get a Visa into Mex than Canada.

You could also be sneaky in China saying you are traveling with a Mexican person who does not have a Visa for Canada. See what they say.

How is that patent going for the mister and the bear claw tub?



Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> I don't think many people can answer that.
> Have you tried asking the airline?
> Or try calling the airline people in Vancouver ground crew at the airport.
> Call about an hour before it lands, there will be people from that airline checking in.
> ...


Mmm - now there's a western mindset for you!

I'm in Bangkok and I phoned the Thai office of China Southern. The Chinese woman I spoke to had absolutely no idea what I was talking about or what I was asking. After 10 minutes of going around in circles she told me to phone China. Strike one.

So I went onto the China Southern website and tried to sign up as a member. It took all my information, then gave me an access code via email. I got my access code and went back to the website, where the sign-on asked me for my password. I tried my access code and it wasn't accepted. I tried my phone number, my passport number and my email - no go. So here is a membership access which doesn't issue you with a password, but needs one for you to log on. Strike two.

Mmmm - "try calling the airport ground grew in Vancouver." That's an astonishing idea. I never even considered that. "Hello, is that Vancouver International airport? Good. Can you put me through to someone on the ground crew who services China Southern planes please?"

"COULD BE that they don't let travelers through immigration"? You "THINK they deplane to refuel and to clean"? "IF they use the same jet"? 

So you don't have any idea whatsoever about the answer to my question. Well done.

Strike three.


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

An the reply to my own question is . . . 

(I sent an email to China Southern at their Vancouver address . . . )

"Dear Sir,
It is a technical stopover for fuel, cabin services, and crew change. Depending if there is a transit gate available, if so passengers would disembark and wait in the transit lounge, then reembark for the onward journey. If there is no transit gate available, then the aircraft would park at a remote stand, passengers stay on-board while cabin grooming would go on.
Currently, there is no transit without visa in Canada for passengers going onto a third country (other than USA), as such passengers must have a Canadian visa even if they are transiting only."

So please take note of the needed visa, if any of you might be following in my footsteps - although I am told that most people can apply online before they go for an Electronic Travel Authorisation (ETA).


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

robbiethinking said:


> Mmm - now there's a western mindset for you!
> 
> I'm in Bangkok and I phoned the Thai office of China Southern. The Chinese woman I spoke to had absolutely no idea what I was talking about or what I was asking. After 10 minutes of going around in circles she told me to phone China. Strike one.
> 
> ...


I tried to help.

If the plane is flying through Vancouver and REQUIREs that you clear customs and immigration in Canada, their system will not let you fly without a Visa for Canada.

When i said airline ground crew i did not mean AIRPORT ground crew.
Common sense dictates that the plane will leave some passengers in Canada and pick up some passenger. The airline will have English speaking representatives who know and understand operations at Vancouver. 

I don't have the answers, and was just trying to help.

You lost a friend on MeridaAmigos, well done.




Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> I tried to help.
> 
> If the plane is flying through Vancouver and REQUIREs that you clear customs and immigration in Canada, their system will not let you fly without a Visa for Canada.
> 
> ...


Hoo - snippy! And just to correct you, with a full UK valid passport, there is no visa required for a transit stopover, on-plane or disembarked, as the information above indicates that passengers either stay on board or move to the transit lounge with their luggage still on the plane - according to the same China Southern source at Vancouver.

I appreciate you trying to help without any answers, though! It's the thought that counts.

R


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

robbiethinking said:


> Hoo - snippy! And just to correct you, with a full UK valid passport, there is no visa required for a transit stopover, on-plane or disembarked - according to the same source at Vancouver.
> 
> I appreciate you trying to help without any answers, though! It's the thought that counts.
> 
> R


I know about the common-wealth.
I also know that you have an English passport and your dip pool has plants in it.


What i said was
” saying you are traveling with a Mexican person who does not have a Visa for Canada"

The person that is in front of the computer now has a question.
Is a Visa for Canada required for that flight. No Visa required no imigration, no customs. Simple. 





Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## robbiethinking (Nov 23, 2017)

ElPocho said:


> I know about the common-wealth.
> I also know that you have an English passport and your dip pool has plants in it.
> 
> 
> ...


What you suggested was that I pretended I had a Mexican friend without a visa to see what the reply would be. . . . "You could also be sneaky in China saying you are traveling with a Mexican person who does not have a Visa for Canada. See what they say."

Anyway, I now know I don't need any kind of Canadian visa or entry permit to transit from this particular flight to Mexico. And your previous replies indicated clearly that you didn't know whether I needed a Canadian visa or not. ;-)

I'm happy I've helped you out a bit here!

R


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

I know all in transit passengers (for example, me from Mexico to Thailand) had to deplane in LA and go through both passport/immigration control and customs, including checked baggage. Angered me to no end. I believe I read that UK now requires this as well. It's so outrageous.

I got grilled on what I was doing in Mexico, why was I going to Thailand. I had some fun. The guy was about my age."Beautiful girls. Beautiful beaches. You oughta go while you still have the energy to do that." He laughed and stamped my entry to US passport.

I scare myself watching the various border security shows on youtube - Canada, Aussies and USA. This year, or last, UK climbed aboard and launched its own show. They're more frightening than horror movies. Those "friendly" Canadians are downright nasty to Americans, and most are pre-Trump shows. "Throw another on the barbie" Aussies can be downright nasty too. 

But I suggest you google Canada'a border security agency's homepage, unsure of its name. Info might be there or there will certainly be a phone number you can call and ask. Will they answer? I think border control agencies have surpassed DMVs in love they receive worldwide.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> I know all in transit passengers (for example, me from Mexico to Thailand) had to deplane in LA and go through both passport/immigration control and customs, including checked baggage. Angered me to no end. I believe I read that UK now requires this as well. It's so outrageous.
> 
> I got grilled on what I was doing in Mexico, why was I going to Thailand. I had some fun. The guy was about my age."Beautiful girls. Beautiful beaches. You oughta go while you still have the energy to do that." He laughed and stamped my entry to US passport.
> .


I wonder if you would have said 'beautiful guys, beautiful beaches' what the response would be.


----------

